# Problème de lecture des vidéos en ligne TRES lent, safari.



## Benix69 (15 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour, 

Depuis quelques semaines, la lecture de vidéos en ligne (youtube, streaming, tv) m'est devenu insupportable, globalement le chargement est très lent et j'ai donc sans arrêt des coupures. A vrai dire je ne suis pas non plus vraiment satisfait de mon débit général, il y a 2 ans dans les mêmes conditions  qu'aujourd'hui, en plein centre ville j'avais une connexion de rêve j'ai l'impression.

J'ai un Imac de 3/4 ans, 3.06Ghz, 4GRAM, Mac OS X v10.6.8, Safari 5.1.7, Adobe Flash Player est systématiquement mis à jour également, j'ai une connexion par cable (le probleme est le meme en wifi). Mon disque dur possède encore des 100aines de Gigas d'espace, je n'ai a priori aucun programme inutile qui tourneraient en fond, je n'ai fait aucune opération particulière depuis son achat.

Je suis sur une freebox, la grise d'il y a 4 ans, je la reset régulièrement. 

J'ai vidé le cache de safari, je l'ai même réinitialisé, j'ai changé les DNS en 208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220, j'ai même essayé de désactiver le préchargement DNS (vu sur apple.com) mais sans effet du coup j'ai réactivé.
J'ai également désactivé sur Youtube la participation au test du html5, je dois dire que pendant 15 jours ça m'a drôlement arrangé mais depuis quelques jours c'est à nouveau catastrophique   

Voilà j'ai essayé d'être bref et complet, merci pour votre attention et vos avis


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir et bienvenue,

 as-tu mesuré le débit de ta connexion, pour voir si elle permet la lecture de vidéos ?

Fais ceci, plusieurs fois, et donne les débits en réception : http://www.testadsl.net/test-debit.html


----------



## Benix69 (15 Janvier 2013)

Salut !

j'ai fais 3 tests:

Réception: 12,79 - 12,37 - 12,69 Mbit/s
Emission: 0,85 - 0,85 - 0,83 Mbit/s
Ping: 47 - 56 - 45 ms


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2013)

C'est très bon, ce n'est pas ça qui te gêne pour les vidéos.

Quel est le FAI ? Ah oui pardon, Free... alors ça doit être ça le problème...

http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&n....137.1165.2j9.11.0...0.0...1c.1j2.C7JY-WpzAwI


----------



## Benix69 (15 Janvier 2013)

Ouais écoute j'avais peur de devoir me résigner au fait que ce soit uniquement un problème de FAI parceque c'est quand même hallucinant. Je vais quand même attendre de voir s'il y a d'autres gens dans mon cas et puis on verra si les procédures contre free arrivent à les contraindre à fournir un service digne de ce nom !

Merci bien !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2013)

Perso je n'en sais rien, il faut regarder ce qu'en disent ceux qui ont le même problème avec Free.

Concernant les DNS : ça n'a AUCUNE influence sur le débit de la connexion.

Le serveur DNS sert à "traduire" le nom du site en adresse IP. 
Une fois que le site est trouvé, il a fini son travail.

A mon avis, il vaut mieux utiliser les DNS de son FAI, tant qu'il fonctionnent.


----------



## ntx (15 Janvier 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Perso je n'en sais rien, il faut regarder ce qu'en disent ceux qui ont le même problème avec Free.


C'EST un problème avec Free, et ce témoignage ne vient que s'ajouter à une longue liste.


----------



## Palomatis (10 Mars 2013)

Même problème avec Free.


----------

